# six-up



## BSharpRanch (Aug 9, 2014)

I hitched and drove my eclectic team of six miniatures tonight! It was a huge challenge, but oh, it was so much fun!

They did swinging left and right, walk, trot, whoa and back! Had a few tense moments, however it was a great first time for all of us!

A lot of practice for all of us and we just may get it together!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 9, 2014)

YAY!! That is so awesome.

Can't wait to hear more as you practice with them.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 9, 2014)

Here are a couple pics from last night.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 9, 2014)

That looks like so much fun! Intimidating but fun. What a team you've got there.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 10, 2014)

Tonight I drove them again!! I will be uploading a short clip to YouTube later.

It takes roughly an hour to harness and hitch everyone up and about 45 minutes to u harness. Not too bad, I can work 6 horses in two hours!

I will post the YouTube link when I get it uploads if anyone wants to watch it.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 12, 2014)

WOW!!! and im excited to be trying for a pair. CONGRADULATIONS you all look great. Hope you are having fun.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 14, 2014)

Here is a shot from last night. We just did beat the monsoon storm that rolled in shortly after this photo was taken! This was the teams first trip in the big arena, first time hitched to the wagon and first daylight drive! I could not have asked for better then they did, I was very happy with them!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 14, 2014)

They look great! I am in awe of anyone who can handle more than 2 reins at a time, lol, I have been teaching myself one handed driving (altho of course you do use 2 hands just not a rein in each) but I'm not sure I could wrap my head around extras. Well done and thanks for sharing, I'm looking forward to the video link.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 14, 2014)

*Her is the link to the third drive with the six. You can see a few of the challenges that I face while driving them. The near wheel horse is not very happy with the swing horse that is in front of her, however she is getting better at tolerating her. Besides this video there are two others from the second drive.*

http://youtu.be/60oNp4rzBuo


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 14, 2014)

Fun video. You've got your hands full there, in more ways than one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, I was going to ask a couple of questions but some were answered when I watched the videos and then watched them again...






So how was it to use a solid pole for both the wheeler and swing teams? On the cart.

AND do you actually have an independent pole between the swing team for the wagon?


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 15, 2014)

And after watching your vids, I may never try doing a 6 up. I think I like driving just the way I am!!

WOW, that is something else and I really enjoyed the work you've put into sharing your videos. I bow to you!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 15, 2014)

I was finally able to watch the videos. All I can say is WOW! I would be concerned about driving my husband's pair hitched to a 2 wheel cart (yes I know it is done just not by me) never mind a 6 up. Did you train them all as singles, then pairs first? or go straight to working as a group? They look like they are coming along great.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 15, 2014)

Paint Pony Luver, the wheel and swing poles are separate on but the cart and the wagon, connected with a loop. So to answer question 2, yes both poles are independent, but connected with a loop. The poles must be independent to allow for the teams to turn a circle.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 15, 2014)

ReignMaker, all of the horses were started as singles. The near wheeler was driven just a couple times as a single before I teamed her up with her son. The near swing mare is my Hubby's driver and has lots of miles in his cart. I drove her as part of a pair a few years back but her and I butt heads a lot, so I quit and give her to Hubby, they get along wonderfully! The leaders were trained a while back as singles and were paired together last year to make my four.

I felt confident in my training and my horses to stick the six together. And they do very well, not saying that they are perfect, however they have played accordian a time or two, but have maintained their brains and listened to me. You can see one of our mis-communications in the video from the box seat, you can also see how quiet they stayed and listened and responded to get out of the mess. The wheel mare does not like the mare in front of her and was pretty unhappy with here there. (Pretty obvious in the video).

I was using the cart as a starting point with the team, as my hitch wagon is on it's last wheels and I did not need to add any extra stress to them.

I am happy to answer any other questions!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 15, 2014)

*And thanks guys. I work really hard to get to play. I have done 100% of the work myself from training the horses to training myself. I have made most of the stuff for training too. Along with one set of team harness and I will be starting the next set soon!*

I use to sit back and say "I wish I had the money...". Now I say "I can do that!"


----------



## Debby - LB (Aug 17, 2014)

wow that is so cool! looks like much fun.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks Debby. It is fun and extremely challenging!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Dec 24, 2014)

Thought I would share an update with The Six. I have juggled the team around a bit, kicked one horse off and added a green horse.

my one wheel horse just could not handle all the things going on, become confused and frustrated and finally just quit on me. So I moved my roan mare back to wheel, dropped one of the lead horses back to swing and put a horse that only had ground work done, on lead. She is a hot tie! Not really my choice for a team horse, however she works really hard, tries really hard, (some days in a good way, some days in a bad way!) and she is starting to come around.

So here is a little clip of The Six doing wheel pivots in the hoop. They are hitched to the sports cart that my Hubby custom built for my pair.

I hope that everyone has a great Christmas and a Wonderful New Year!



Susan


----------



## Al B (Dec 25, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 25, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 25, 2014)

AWESOME!!! cannot believe what i see. keep up the good work. wishing you the best.


----------



## diamond c (Dec 26, 2014)

GREAT job I can only dream of that merry christmas and happy new year


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Dec 26, 2014)

Love it. Can I ask how you start training them to side step to turn? I've got my two going nicely but they (and i) are novice and I'd love to teach them more moves


----------



## BSharpRanch (Dec 26, 2014)

I start on the ground individually and teach them the word I will use to go right and then when they understand that, the word I will use to go left. In the cart I will drive to the corner, stop, then use whichever word to turn the way I want to go. I use gee and haw. Some learn quickly, some not so much, however most get the idea eventually.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you all. It is a lot of hard work and IS a team effort. We have a long way to go but each drive takes us a baby step closer to where I want to be!


----------



## Max's Mom (Dec 26, 2014)

Wonderful! So impressive!


----------



## Jules (Dec 29, 2014)

wow wow wow!!!!!!!!!!! incredible!!!!!!!!!! did I say wow?!

VERY impressive! I found a pair challenging enough...but a six-up...wow!!!


----------



## BSharpRanch (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks Max's Mom and Jules. It is a big commitment of time and energy, but it is so worth it as the pieces start to fall into place!


----------

